# Firefighter looking at options



## lnewhill (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello all,

I am a UK firefighter at the moment but will be emigrating to Melbourne in August. Just looking into my employment options and what I could possibly go for once in Oz. 

Firey jobs in Oz are as lucrative as they are in the UK so I was wondering if anyone on here has any ideas on alternative jobs, or know of another person who made a similar transition from fire service. 

Thanks in advance,
Lewis


----------



## Future U (Mar 27, 2015)

Do you want a career change and work for yourself from home online?


----------



## lnewhill (Apr 6, 2014)

Ultimately I would like to get back into the fire service, but the job is extremely hard to get into, as they recruit rarely and tons of people always apply. 

So I'm exploring my options really, and to see if there may be any any former firefighters out there who have left the job to come to OZ, and made a successful transition into some other form of employment.


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

I am aware that Queensland fire and emergency services are currently recruiting, in Australia they work from a federal, state and local government level, local is usually volunteer, your state and federal are paid.


----------

